# ,  / > Icom >    ICOM-750 (751)

## US5LV

!
  ICOM-750 (  751)
  -  !
        .
 5      !
     ?
         (  )
          PBT.
 USB  ,   LSB  !
     ,   !
    .
   80-40-20-15     .

----------


## US5LV

.
       .
        (SW-SSB-RTTW)
  .
      -    .
   - .
   .

----------


## US5LV

.
       .
       .
      . :Sad: 
 PBT     .
  ,      ,
       .
   ?

----------


## US5LV

.
    LSB
    .
 ,   -  ,    .
   .
   -    .
        .

----------


## US5LV

,      .
 -    751     .
 ,   .           . :Sad: 
  .    LSB,   200-300 .
 .   ,       .
    ,   .       .
     "",      -84,  76,  "   ". :Sad:

----------


## US5LV

- . 
  ,  .
    -.     .
 ,      - , 
      .
         .
   3sk74
    .
          .
       ?
      3sk74    ?

----------


## Serg

BF964          ,   ,    . .




> -.     .


    750,   751 ,       , ,         marker -    -    .

----------


## UT8EU

,   .       .    ,    .       765    ,        ,     .

----------

ICOM736.   .   . :Rolling Eyes:

----------

